# 16x8 tire size?



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

Just pick up a set of 16x8 et 0 wheels for my mk2..... And I don't know crap about tires or stretching. So at the moment I have 195/50 r15s on there and they tuck nice. So what would be suggestions or a link to figure it out if there is one


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Oh man... you may be in over your head with that offset. 

Just to give you an idea:










Thats an 8" wide wheel with a +30 offset.

Your wheels are going to poke like crazy. Even with stretched tires, it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol I know it won't be easy, but ive seen it done so I know its possible so im going for it. Im def going to need to do some serious fender work lol. It looks amazing to me when done right. Im thinkin 205 40 16 :laugh: should be interesting


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

if you just want alot of stretch go with falken 512 205/40


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

I was going to get falkens, but what makes the 512 so good?


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bryan-euroho said:


> I was going to get falkens, but what makes the 512 so good?


so cheap.....because there a low quality tire...they are not very good in the wet...but they stretch well because they have a soft side wall


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the sound of cheap lol. Any where specific to get them cheap?


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

this is what im dealing with








lol my fenders are going to hate me


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Bryan-euroho said:


> lol my fenders are going to hate me


But you'll fit right in with the rest of the flat-bill, skinny-jeaned, white sunglass-wearing, "dubbers".


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> But you'll fit right in with the rest of the flat-bill, skinny-jeaned, white sunglass-wearing, "dubbers".


Hahahaha! Patrol hat over the flat bill but very close:laugh:


----------



## brizower (Mar 27, 2007)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> But you'll fit right in with the rest of the flat-bill, skinny-jeaned, white sunglass-wearing, "dubbers".


:thumbup: You forgot tattooed and airbag driving. :facepalm:


----------

